# Litchfields tomorrow



## Saunders (Mar 1, 2011)

I am off to Litchfields tomorrow. Looking forward to the trip and my first visit. Is there any one else from here at Litchfields tomorrow? Have they got wifi?


----------



## bluediamond (Sep 6, 2010)

*They have got WIFI*

Ians got a decent customer area, TV etc.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Saunders said:


> I am off to Litchfields tomorrow. Looking forward to the trip and my first visit. Is there any one else from here at Litchfields tomorrow? Have they got wifi?


Hot tub is in the VIP area, you'd need to ask, nay beg...


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Just borrow a car and it's 10 min drive to the indus estates with all the car dealerships and food places....


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

charles charlie said:


> Hot tub is in the VIP area, you'd need to ask, nay beg...


I'm there Thursday, will take my shorts


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

vxrcymru said:


> I'm there Thursday, will take my shorts


No need....... :runaway:


----------



## Turbotwo (Jan 28, 2011)

Is there something on at Litchfields tomorrow?

Pretty sure they`ve got wi-fi by the way..


----------



## Saunders (Mar 1, 2011)

Not that I know of. I am having an 18K Service. Although CC is having games with his hot-tub.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

charles charlie said:


> No need....... :runaway:



Only going comando if Tess Daly is there


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Saunders said:


> Not that I know of. I am having an 18K Service. Although CC is having games with his hot-tub.


Ooohh.....not long till more BHP......prepare to be corrupted.....watch the license on the way home:thumbsup:


----------



## Saunders (Mar 1, 2011)

Cheers Stevie. I will keep an eye out :thumbsup:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I may be up there soon...

They've got a nice white 09 GTR that I keep drooling over.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

CT17 said:


> I may be up there soon...
> 
> They've got a nice white 09 GTR that I keep drooling over.


Yup with 700odd horsepower...


----------



## ANDY400R (Mar 28, 2008)

How much were they asking for it then, anybody know?


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

ANDY400R said:


> How much were they asking for it then, anybody know?


Now sold: Litchfield

although they have this one: Litchfield


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

It's the second one I was talking about. :thumbsup:


----------



## Saunders (Mar 1, 2011)

What a great bunch of guys! Big thanks to Iain, Mark and Matt for looking after my. My Y-Pipe certainly gives the car the voice it should have had when leaving the factory. Love the wah wah wah wah... Will certainly go back for my next service.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Saunders said:


> What a great bunch of guys! Big thanks to Iain, Mark and Matt for looking after my. My Y-Pipe certainly gives the car the voice it should have had when leaving the factory. Love the wah wah wah wah... Will certainly go back for my next service.


Cool.....now would sir like an AccessPort for more power to compliment the sounds? Its only a matter of time.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Saunders (Mar 1, 2011)

You are right Stevie. Although I had other large bills to pay this month (holidays) so I am going to wait until August once I have some more funds. (don't tend to pay on credit) Iain is going to do a s1 or s2 remap for me :thumbsup:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Stevie76 said:


> Now sold: Litchfield


That was the evo magazine Tuned Car of the Year 2010 built for the boss of Renault F1. Anyone know how much it sold for? They spent quite a lot on it in Mine's carbon fibre alone... :runaway:


----------



## Saunders (Mar 1, 2011)

I saw that car in Evo and whilst I was at Litchfields yesterday. I must say some of the styling tweaks were questionable imo. Each to their own I guess. Loved the CF front splitter though. That was actually better looking that most aftermarket ones I have seen.


----------

